# Den. Little Atro



## Migrant13 (Jan 10, 2016)

Bought this in bud at our recent annual orchid show so can't take any credit for it. The flowers on this primary cross are so interesting.


----------



## troy (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm a succer for these dendrobiums as well, it is very good!!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 10, 2016)

Adorable. I love it. I went for D. Microchip because it's a bit smaller, but I think I like the flowers on Little Atro a bit better.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2016)

I could look it up, but what is the cross???


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 10, 2016)

Cute!!

Dot, the cross is (Dendrobium normanbyense x Dendrobium atroviolaceum)


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 10, 2016)

spots and dots and stripes and purple - great


----------



## Wendy (Jan 11, 2016)

Sweet flowers! I like these!




mrhappyrotter said:


> Adorable. I love it. I went for D. Microchip because it's a bit smaller, but I think I like the flowers on Little Atro a bit better.



I too have Den Microchip. Very rewarding little plant...it's currently in bud with five stems.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 11, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Dot, the cross is (Dendrobium normanbyense x Dendrobium atroviolaceum)



Thanks Erythrone, you beat me to it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 11, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Cute!!
> 
> Dot, the cross is (Dendrobium normanbyense x Dendrobium atroviolaceum)



Thanks!


----------



## Plantinmybag (Mar 8, 2022)

May I ask what are some of the media do you use for growing?


----------

